# May Need 1 for Sunday Overnighter



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Should know tomorrow evening. You will need your own tuna gear and tackle, we don't have extra. Send me a PM if interested. See Yellow Fever post for last trip details.


----------



## el.pescador (Sep 18, 2011)

Overnighter Sat.- Sun or Sun. - Mon.? Either way, If you got a spot, conditions sure look good. Have gear, happy to share costs. Tim 832.455.3899


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Regular crew came thorough. Thx for interest. Those responding have bee added to my phone list. thx.


----------

